
Amazon API Update – New Features Simplify API Development - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/api-gateway-update-new-features-simplify-api-development/
======
adzicg
this is a significant update mostly because it finally allows a lambda
function to return arbitrary headers and response codes. previously, you had
to enumerate all headers upfront, and enumerate all response codes, mapping
them to individual regexes for error patterns (too much magic). Now, the new
proxy lambda integration allows a function to just return the http code, body
and headers as a simple JSON object. no more velocity templates for data
coming in or out.

